# PCI-E 1.1 vs PCI-E 1.0 ?



## wolf2009 (Jan 6, 2009)

Few questions


1. How much performance difference between the two ?

2. What are advantages of PCI-E 1.1 ?

3. Is this mobo PCI-E 1.1 or 1.0

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2639


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 6, 2009)

1.PCI-E 1.0/1.1 will bottleneck highest-end cards like the 48** X2 or the GTX 280, even high-end like the 4870 or GTX260 will be affected a little but most cards will only be affected minimally i.e. you're not going to notice it, only the difference is a few fps (you're good to go with a, say, 9800GT or 4850 in a PCIE1.1 slot...

2.More bandwidth 

3.IDK


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 6, 2009)

also, another advantage is that pcie 2.0 can transfer more power trough the slot than the pcie 1.0 but i dunnow how much, i think like 100w or so.

the pcie 2 bandwith is the double of the one of pcie 1

EDIT: That mobo has pci e1.1


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, There is no performance hit on the HD4850 @ PCIe 1.1 8x. So idk how an HD4870 would be bottlenecked at all on a full x16.  ( I received a mediocre .8 FPS drop going from 16x to 8x).
Also, PCIe2 may have double the bandwidth in theory... it can't match it...
It has nearly 15 or 40% overhead i can't remember.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't see any difference in anything with my 8800GT going from the 790GX chipset that has PCIE2 and the Nforce 4 that has PCIE1.1 so i don't think it will make much if any difference


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 6, 2009)

please guys , as much as I appreciate your comments , please keep them to PCI-E 1.1 vs PCI-E 1.0 . 

Not 2 vs 1.0/1.1


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

WTF is PCI-E 1.0? if the difference between PCI-E 1.1 and PCI-E 2.0 isn't vary big then i don't think 1.0 will be much slower then 1.1 but i will see what google brings up


EDIT: from the way it looks PCI-E 1.1 and 1.0 are BOTH 250mb/s bandwidth so that shouldn't be a problem and should show almost if not 0% performance difference


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 1.PCI-E 1.0/1.1 will bottleneck highest-end cards like the 48** X2 or the GTX 280, even high-end like the 4870 or GTX260 will be affected a little but most cards will only be affected minimally i.e. you're not going to notice it, only the difference is a few fps (you're good to go with a, say, 9800GT or 4850 in a PCIE1.1 slot...
> 
> 2.More bandwidth
> 
> 3.IDK



ROFL, u copied that from OCN. http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/417938-pcie-1-1-1-0-vs.html Read the fourth post.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 6, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> please guys , as much as I appreciate your comments , please keep them to PCI-E 1.1 vs PCI-E 1.0 .
> 
> Not 2 vs 1.0/1.1



I believe its only more bandwidth, theres normally no difference in PCI-E slots besides bandwidth, when they move up(1.0 to 1.1 to 2.0) they get more bandwidth for the newer cards to take advantage of(which i dont believe has happened yet. So if you have a 8800 GT and go from 1.0 to 1.1 or even to 2.0 there won't be any earth shattering results. Maybe a couple Frames per Second increase but not huge.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I believe its only more bandwidth, theres normally no difference in PCI-E slots besides bandwidth, when they move up(1.0 to 1.1 to 2.0) they get more bandwidth for the newer cards to take advantage of(which i dont believe has happened yet. So if you have a 8800 GT and go from 1.0 to 1.1 or even to 2.0 there won't be any earth shattering results. Maybe a couple Frames per Second increase but not huge.



or about ~100pts more in 3dmark also with the extra power the slot gives going from 1.1 to 2.0 give a slightly higher overclock


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> or about ~100pts more in 3dmark also with the extra power the slot gives going from 1.1 to 2.0 give a slightly higher overclock



I don't OC so all i can do is take that as fact.

And about the 100pts, like i said, nothing earth shattering.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 6, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> ROFL, u copied that from OCN. http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/417938-pcie-1-1-1-0-vs.html Read the fourth post.



Haha, yeah it was like the third hit on google. Hey it was helpful though...


----------

